# ThrottleStop Benchmark Help



## chirrupted (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello, this is my first thread here and I have a question regarding ThrottleStop Benchmarking. This may seem like a stupid question, but how do i know if my ThrottleStop settings are stable? Are the lower numbers better or are the higher ones better? Also, do the stars mean anything?

Best regards,
chirrupted


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 26, 2020)

chirrupted said:


> ThrottleStop Benchmarking


The ThrottleStop TS Bench displays the number of seconds a calculation takes to complete. If it takes your computer 10 seconds to do a calculation and it takes my computer 5 seconds, I win. Kind of like drag racing. A lower ET is best.

When ThrottleStop shows some stars after you run the TS Bench, that just lets you know that this is the best score you have achieved so far in that test.

If ThrottleStop detects any errors during the benchmark, the number of errors will be displayed at the top instead of the time. This means your CPU is not 100% stable. If you used ThrottleStop to lower your voltage, you went too far.

Check out the ThrottleStop thread to learn more about ThrottleStop.








						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

